# Love my DAS Rhinestone System



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I just wanted to share my exciting addition to my business. I wanted to add rhinestones to my business and found the Rhinestone system by Digital Art Solutions. I bought it in February and found there to be little learning curve from my cut studio software I had been using. I did not buy a new cutter but use my GX24 with no problems at all. The techns helped me and support has been wonderful from DAS. After buying the system I was just hoping it would pay for it self in less then a year. To my surprise it paid for it self in less then 6 weeks with designs out of the design book that came with it. 
If you are thinking about adding rhinestones you should. Just wanted to share with everyone. I am not affilidate with DAS just a very happy customer. Lisa


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats good feedback... thanks.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, Thats a great post, When we fall in love with a program or machine it is hard not to want to share.
Thanks for sharing
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Just wanted to update all you DAS rhinestone system users that they have just updated the software to allow you to be able to do multicolor designs (up to 16 colors), and have PERFECT ALIGNMENT of your templates EVERY TIME. (so they say). I will be testing this out in the next week, and will come back and let you all know what I think.


----------



## qdgc8793 (Oct 30, 2008)

I've bought the Rhinestone software from DAS also, about a year ago. I also have the GX24. I have the problem when I'm weeding the material. It seems that there software with the GX24 is not cutting complete circles. Is this happening to you, if no how do you fix this?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't have the GX24, but it sounds like you might need to adjust your OFFSET and your OVERCUT. I have the PUMAIII and my offset for the 60 degree blade is set to 0.45. I think I'm using a 0.3 for the overcut, which may be a bit high, but it works for me. Try adjusting those two items on some scrap material and see if you don't get a better result.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

The rhinestone templates are very picky in terms of cutting out the circles. Here is a list of things to try

1.) Change the protection strip, this may help for better cutting if it already has creases in it.

2.) Change the offset and make sure the blade is a 60 degree blade. Different 60 degree blades will cut the rhinestone template material different and will either make weeding easier or harder. The GCC Puma has an overcut function which is better for rhinestone templates, but the GX24 doesn't. However this function might be found in the software (haven't seen it yet but maybe in newer versions?)

3.) If the material is colder the glue on the material tend not to stick as much. The glue is normally what is keeping the circles from weeding properly. However it can't be too cold, just a tiny bit colder, as making it too cold may break your cutter since the material may become to hard to cut.

4.) This is as a last resort and not recommended... Cut your design twice. On the software design your template, then duplicate, so each circle is cut twice. Warning: may have to lower your pressure as you are cutting twice and you don't want to cut all the way through. This method will probably damage your protection strip (but they are cheap). Also may wear out your blade faster as well.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have found that my best patterns are cut right after designing them, the holes remain exact,, if a file is exported and imported , it tends to tweak the hole even a lil,, this has been the same in every Rhinestone program i have used,, and trust me , I have almost all of them,, lol
it is not enough to tell by the naked eye, but i can tell, 
try cutting from a fresh new design,and let me know if there is a difference


----------



## crcrhinestones (Apr 6, 2010)

i just purchased the DAS system as well and I am very excited to get started...hopefully i can set it up this weekend and start learning! 
Any suggestions for female shirt brands? I'm looking for nice shirts to put the rhinestone designs on that ladies will love.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You will love your Das software,, 
Bella tees from Sanmar are great but run a size small..


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

My customers love the Anvil "baby doll" style tee, but it too runs a little small: Wholesale Denim, Apparel Blanks, Denim Shirt, Vest, Hanes T-Shirts & Golf Shirt

I also have had a big run on the "wife beater" style tank. Bella has a nice one, good quality, lots of colors: Bella 1080 Ladies 100% Cotton Tank Top from PPSAPPAREL.COM

Good luck and I hope we can help you learn.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

crcrhinestones said:


> i just purchased the DAS system as well and I am very excited to get started...hopefully i can set it up this weekend and start learning!
> Any suggestions for female shirt brands? I'm looking for nice shirts to put the rhinestone designs on that ladies will love.


Gildan, LAT Sportswear, Royal Apparel all have nice ladies tee shirts.


----------

